# Celebrity Miscarriages



## suzan

I was reading this website and I came thru a huge list of celebrities that had gone thru pregnancy losses. Wow, never knew Marilyn Monroe had an ectopic miscarriage and never knew Jennifer Aniston miscarried once?!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




> Am I obsessed with celebrity miscarriage? Define obsessed. I just want to show how common this is as well as raise awareness. If you know others (there are so many more),
> email me. (Disclaimer: The quotes or details are mostly pulled from the Internet.)

*Kirstie Alley*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/kirstie.jpg


> Former CHEERS star KIRSTIE ALLEY has confessed her huge weight gain started after she miscarried her only pregnancy. Said Alley, "When the baby was gone, I just didn't really get over it. Neither did my body. I so throughly convinced my body that it was still pregnant after nine months that I had milk coming from my breasts. I was still fat, I was still grieving, and I had just been told it was very possible I would never be able to have children. Fat, childless, with little hope for any future children...that's when I began to get fat."

*Tori Amos*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/tori.jpg


> Tori Amos says a miscarriage she suffered at the end of her last tour was the seed for her new album, "from the choirgirl hotel". "
> I wasn't going to write this record as soon as I did. But at the end of 1996, I was near the finish of a tour and I was pregnant," she says in a startlingly candid interview included in her record-company bio, not usually the forum for anything weightier than a gushing sales job. (Amos, needless to say, is not your usual recording artist.)
> "I had known from very early on -- within a week -- that I was pregnant. So I lived with the feeling and got attached to the soul that was coming in. And then at almost three months, I miscarried. It was a great shock to me, because I really thought I was out of the woods and I was really excited to be a mom.
> "I went through a lot of different feelings after the miscarriage -- you go through everything possible. You question what is fair, you get angry with the spirit for not wanting to come, you keep asking why. And then, as I was going through the anger and the sorrow and the why, the songs started to come. Before I was even aware, they were coming to me in droves. Looking back, that's the way it's always happened for me in my life. When things get really empty for me -- empty in my outer life -- in my inner life, the music world, the songs come across galaxies to find me."
> Read more: https://members.tripod.com/~jungle_green/miscarriage.htm

*Pamela Anderson*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/pamela.jpg
Suffered at least one miscarriage with Tommy Lee and one with Kid Rock.

*Jennifer Aniston*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/aniston.jpg


> There's a heartbreaking secret behind Jennifer Aniston and Brad Pitt's attempts to start a family -- The ENQUIRER has learned that the power couple were rocked by a devastating miscarriage. But sources say the tragedy has only served to reinforce the pair's strong bond of love. Source:https://www.nationalenquirer.com/celebrity/62100

*Victoria (Sporty Spice) Beckham*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/victoria.jpg


> Posh, 30, blamed PCOS for problems conceiving before she had Brooklyn, five. But her condition doesn't seem to have affected her getting pregnant since.

*Valerie Bertinelli*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/valerie.jpg


> "I had a miscarriage in March (1987). It wasnt the easiest thing to deal with. But nobody knew I was pregnant, so nobody knew I had a miscarriage."

*Amy Brenneman*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/amy.jpg


> 1/28/05-Actress AMY BRENNEMAN is especially thrilled with her pregnancy, because she suffered a miscarriage a year ago. The 40-year-old actress, who is four-months pregnant with her second child, admits she and her husband BRAD SILBERLING's efforts to conceive another baby hit a sad point when she miscarried.
> She says, "A lot of women have been through it. It's this very odd thing to get your head around." Brenneman, who already has a three-year-old daughter called CHARLOTTE, adds, "It's not the easiest thing for us to get pregnant.
> "This miscarriage brought us very close, and we were grateful for what we had."
> Brenneman's JUDGING AMY character also recently suffered a miscarriage.

*Christie Brinkley*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/christie.jpg


> The former cover girl was 31 when she had Alexa Ray (her daughter with Billy Joel) and 41 when she gave birth to Jack (her son with real estate developer Rick Taubman), but both pregnancies were blissfully simple compared with the struggle she and her fourth husband, architect Peter Cook, 42, endured to deliver a third child. Brinkley had three miscarriages (one of them after IVF treatment) before giving birth in 1998 to daughter Sailor Lee. Still, motherhood after 40 doesn't scare her. "It inspires me to take good care of myself," she says.

*Nell Carter*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/nell.jpg


> Her other troubles included two divorces, three miscarriages...

*Joan Chen*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/joan.jpg


> According to the latest issue of MORE magazine (May 2005), Joan miscarried 6 times. She has two daughters.

*Courteney Cox*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/courteney.jpg


> June 2004 - Courtney Cox Arquette - best known for playing Friends character Monica Geller - has had a baby girl. The baby was delivered on Sunday morning and named Coco Arquette. The actress, who turned 40 on Tuesday, has struggled both on screen and in real life to have a baby, suffering a number of miscarriages in the past. Cox and film actor David Arquette, who married in 1999, have spoken about their battle for a baby and said they would try IVF in an effort to conceive. Source: BBC News

*Joan Crawford*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/joanc.jpg


> The actress had long wanted to have children, but, she wrote, she was plagued by miscarriages. She adopted four children: Christina, who also became an actress: Christopher, and Cynthia and Cathy, who were twins.

*Brenda Fricker*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/brenda.jpg



> Efforts to become a parent during her 26-year marriage to husband Barry Davis, a director, failed, when Fricker suffered six miscarriages. The body wouldnt do it, she says. So I had to give up on that one. But I enjoyed trying. Getting pregnant is wonderful. Its the best thing in the world because it makes sense of the whole sexual act. Love is the only aphrodisiac.

*Linda Hamilton*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/lindah.jpg


> Linda Hamilton left the TV show Beauty and the Beast in the last 80s due to pregnancy - she'd had a previous miscarriage and was unable to convince the producers to give her shorter hours.

*Audrey Hepburn*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/audrey.jpg


> Audrey Hepburn was seriously injured when she was thrown by a horse between scenes. Hepburn, who was several months pregnant, spent six weeks in the hospital and completed her role wearing a back brace, which her wardrobe had to be redesigned to hide. Sadly, she suffered a miscarriage a few months later, which some blamed on her injury from this movie. John Huston blamed himself for the mishap and hated this movie. Hepburn, however, bore no ill will towards the director. While Hepburn was in hospital, Huston filmed scenes using a double. (One source said she had at least 5 miscarriages). Said Hepburn: "If my world were to cave in tomorrow, I would look back on all the pleasures, excitements and worthwhilenesses I have been lucky enough to have had. Not the sadness, not my miscarriages or my father leaving home, but the joy of everything else. It will have been enough."

*Whitney Houston*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/whitney.jpg


> In the early 90's she accepted the starring role in the movie "Bodyguard." In between filming and promoting the movie, Houston found out she was pregnant again, but had a miscarriage.

*Nancy Kerrigan*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/nancy.jpg


> According to People magazine (May 2, 2005), Nancy had 6 miscarriages in 8 years between her first son and newborn son. She declined to speak in more detail about her miscarriages.

*
Nicole Kidman*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/kidman.jpg


> Kidman lost her baby in 2001 after a three-month pregnancy, when Cruise filed for divorce, and she's concerned the episode suggests her body won't let her have children.
> She says, "I'm in a baby crave at the moment. Please, let me get pregnant. I just haven't met the person I'm meant to spend the rest of my life with. Source:https://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,8039,00.html

*Lucy Lawless*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/lucy.jpg


> Lucy suffered a miscarriage immediately following the filming of the last episode of Xena. She originally had planned on cancelling a appearance she was to make with Xena partner Renee O'Connor (Gabrielle) at a convention but showed up despite just suffering a miscarriage a few days earlier, even though Renee was 6 months pregnant with her first baby.

*Vivien Leigh*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/vivien.jpg


> Leigh was plagued with chronic tuberculosis (which ultimately killed her), and the devastation of two miscarriages.

*Sophia Loren*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/sophia.jpg


> She wanted children so bad, that she put herself at serious risk for the 2 children she has. After suffering painful and near fatal miscarriages, she solicited the help of a doctor, and finally became pregnant. Her pregnancies required her to be in bed for the entire 9 months.

*Courtney Love*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/courtneylove.jpg


> "We should all know by now that nothing can slow down Courtney Love. After a recent miscarriage, Courtney was back to her same old hellcat ways in Vancouver." Source: https://www.nationalenquirer.com/gossip/12220

*Liza Minelli*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/liza.jpg


> She suffered increasingly during the eighties from the combination of a frantic pace, failed romances (with Peter Sellers, Martin Scorsese, and Desi Arnaz, Jr.), miscarriages, and alcohol abuse.

*Marilyn Monroe*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/marilyn.jpg


> She suffered from endometriosis. Her first pregnancy was ectopic and had to be aborted. Her second pregnancy ended in miscarriage.

*Demi Moore*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/demi.jpg


> Moore, who miscarried in 1997, is still smoking (she was spotted taking a puff as recently as March 27) even though, sources say, she's banned everyone else from smoking in her own house. "Demi says her mom smoked while pregnant, and she turned out all right," says an insider. "I think she's convinced that by doing everything else healthy, she can still smoke occasionally!" Source: https://www.starmagazine.com/news/61645

*Mary Tyler Moore*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/marytm.jpg


> Battling a chronic disease--diabetes--for many years, she's become a symbol of hope to others in the process. "I was diagnosed when I was in my late 20s. I had just gone through a miscarriage, and a routine test found that my blood sugar [level] was 750. It's supposed to be between 70 and 110," she explains. "The doctors were quite amazed I was alive at all! In fact, I made it into a medical textbook as an 'extraordinary case.' "

*Jennifer O'Neill*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/joneill.jpg


> In 1997, prompted by her children, Jennifer penned her autobiography, "Surviving Myself" (William Morrow Publishing), taking on the tough subjects of teen suicide, abortion, sexual abuse, domestic violence, depression, failed marriages, nine miscarriages and three near-death experiences with unfailing honesty, and yes, humor and hope. Source: JenniferOneill.com

*Yoko Ono*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/yoko.jpg


> Suffers a miscarriage in 1968. Side Two of John & Yoko's album "Unfinished Music No. 2: Life With The Lions" includes an a cappella rendering by Yoko of "No Bed for Beatle John," which discusses the hospital's refusal to give Lennon a bed so he could stay with his wife during her troubled pregnancy; "Baby's Heartbeat" is a recording of her dying baby's heartbeat; "Two Minutes Silence" commemorates Yoko's miscarriage.

*Suzanne Pleshette*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/suzanne.jpg



> Her wicked humor convinced comedian Bob Newhart to cast the saucy star as the wife on his new sitcom in 1972. Pleshette accepted, but there was a catch: No kids on the show. The request stemmed from her real-life situation; the actress had miscarried and would never get pregnant again. A TV show about a childless couple was groundbreaking--allowing the focus to be on careers and adult relationships--and the actors' obvious chemistry made the sitcom an instant hit. Newhart was slight and quiet, and the strong, vocal Pleshette was his perfect foil. The show lasted six stellar seasons.

*Jane Pratt*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/janepratt.jpg


> Friends and family of Jane magazine editor Jane Pratt are saddened and concerned for her after she miscarried the twins she was expecting this summer. The perky Pratt, who got her start at Sassy magazine, is beloved in the industry for her intelligent treatment of women's subjects. Source: New York Post

*Katey Sagal*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/katey.jpg


> Suffers a miscarriage in 1991. In Season 6 of "Married...With Children" Marcy and Peggy discover they are both pregnant, to Jeffersons joy and Al's horror. A few episodes later, it is revealed that the previous episodes were all a dream. This was due to the miscarriage of Katey Sagal. The writers decided to "get rid of" Peggy and Marcy's pregnancies.

*
Jean Seberg*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/jean.jpg


> 1979 - The body of film actress Jean Seberg was found wrapped in a blanket in the back seat of her car in Paris, France. The autopsy disclosed that she had died of a barbiturate pill overdose, and her body had been there over a week. Seberg had suffered from poor mental health for several years, which was brought on by a previous miscarriage and a harassing FBI investigation into her radical politics, which included befriending leaders of the Black Panther movement.

*Jane Seymour*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/janes.jpg


> After two miscarriages, she had to endure infertility treatments that entailed injections on her backside. At banquets and parties, Seymour and Keach had to excuse themselves to find a quiet corner so he could administer the shots. "James would lift up my skirt and give me a jag. We felt like we were doing something illegal."
> The treatment resulted in twins, a risky proposition for a 45-year-old. Her pregnancy was difficult. She suffered pre-eclampsia, a condition in which her blood pressure skyrocketed and her body wanted to shut down.

*Brooke Shields*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/rain.jpg


> Brooke Shields, who suffered from severe depression after the birth of her first child, is reportedly planning to conceive again...She has a scarred cervix from surgery to remove pre-cancerous cells, and has suffered through at least five miscarriages.

*Sharon Stone*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/sharon.jpg


> Sharon Stone decided to adopt her new baby boy after a string of miscarriages left her believing she could never have children.

*Emma Thompson*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/emma.jpg


> Actress Emma Thompson, 45, has a five-year-old daughter, Gaia. She needed IVF because of PCOS and conceived on the first attempt, but subsequent attempts have failed. She suffered a miscarriage in 1997 and made no secret of her longing to have a baby.

*Vanna White*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/vanna.gif


> Suffered a miscarriage in 1992.

*
JoBeth Williams*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/jobeth.jpg


> Years of unsuccessful fertility treatments and several miscarriages led actress JoBeth Williams, 52, and her husband, director John Pasquin, 55, to adopt.

*Oprah Winfrey*
https://www.mediaegg.com/files/oprah.jpg


> Experienced a traumatic miscarriage at the age of 14 after being sexually molested.

Source: https://babyfruit.typepad.com/baby/celebrity_miscarriages/index.html


----------



## RachiePachie

I noticed one of those was from the Enquirer which I know is full of BS to the majority. Sadly, the media make up anything - I personally refuse to buy celeb stuff especially tabloids. 

I think it's really sad that anyone goes through a loss whether they be of the everyday working class or celebrity working class. It doesn't matter who they are! And if it is the case that part of Jen and Brads split was to do with her mc'ing then she deserves better - only an animal would leave her because of her having struggled to carry a child.


----------



## Miss Carriage

suzan said:


> Sophia Loren wanted children so bad, that she put herself at serious risk for the 2 children she has. After suffering painful and near fatal miscarriages, she solicited the help of a doctor, and finally became pregnant. Her pregnancies required her to be in bed for the entire 9 months.


Sophia Loren has been raped so often as a child by the soldiery of inter-allied troops, that she had a very difficult time carrying children.


----------



## fifi-folle

Read tonight that Jackie Kennedy Onassis had a miscarriage and a still born daughter.


----------



## brittania

Jackie Kennedy also had a premature baby boy that died (I think) a few weeks after he was born. He was named Patrick. It was only a few months before John Kennedy was assasinated. 
Her first child was the stillborn girl. Then she had Carolyn, then John, then Patrick. I can't recall between which children her miscarriage was.


----------



## fifi-folle

brittania said:


> Jackie Kennedy also had a premature baby boy that died (I think) a few weeks after he was born. He was named Patrick. It was only a few months before John Kennedy was assasinated.
> Her first child was the stillborn girl. Then she had Carolyn, then John, then Patrick. I can't recall between which children her miscarriage was.

According to Wiki she m/cd her first pregnancy, then had still born daughter, and her second son only lived for 2 days. Reading that reminded me that celebrities are people too and there are some who have really tragic private lives.


----------



## KA92

Lily Allen and Katie Price both of whom have spoken outwardly about their miscarriages. I know they have both been percieved at different times as bad etc, but they both show strength too...or is it just me?

x


----------



## dan-o

Interesting & tragic. Thanks for sharing :hugs: xx


----------



## dktumlinson

I as 32 when I became pregnant by a very prominent baseball player and I was happy, because I loved him. It was funny I had no idea I was pregnant for over 3 months. Things just got funny. I had no morning sickness, just a weird new highly sense of smell and dizzy spells. It was not until 12 I finally figured out what was happening. Three days later I found out I was pregnant and I told the father and one week later I miscarried. 

My life has never been the same. I have never gotten over the miscarriage and lose of my baby. I sort of just curled up into a ball and stayed there. I developed depression and severe anxiety attacks, and I am just now 15 years later, starting to put my life back together. I have never been able to get pregnant since. I still think about my baby, and I still cry.


----------



## tj1980

Thank you for this post as it shows that a mc could affect anybody. I know it's tragic that all these people have suffered a mc but it's shown me that anybody can and it isn't something that I did to cause it.


----------



## BexLund

Thanks for this post, its comforting & sad also to read other people have gone through similar experiences, whether they are celebrities or not, 

Thanks Bex x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks for this post. It IS very Tragic and at the same time comforting to know that it isnt just us and our bodies doing this.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

E! channel just played the Gulianna and Bill Rancic episode where their IVF was successful...and just today on E! News she announced that she had a miscarriage at 9 wks. So sad! :cry: I've had 1 miscarriage and its so devastating...celeb or not. :hugs: to all mommies who have angel babies!


----------



## hopestruck

Old post, but worth a bump!


----------

